# North American Union



## Grace (Nov 12, 2007)

So my friends are all conspiracy theorists, and I count myself amongst them. We frequent this website called http://www.digg.com which offers access to many articles often hidden or retracted or otherwise invalidated but bring up some seriously alarming reports on the government, big corporations, and religion. Anyway, we were talking recently about the impending end of the world, and one of my friends spoke on a Treaty that was signed two years ago by George Bush that I, and no one I've mentioned it to, have/has never heard of. 

The treaty was a decision which would, within the next 5-7 years, implement a united currency and policy within North America. It's called the North American Union and you can read about it on Wikipedia here: [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_american_union"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_american_union[/ame] 

Basically, the plan is to syncronize all currency in the countries of the United States, Canada, and Mexico. It seems to be a plan based on economics, but really what I wonder about is the inevitably policy change that would come as a result. The United States, being both the most economically powerful and also politically powerful, in the global spectrum, of the three, would subsequently "rule" over Canada and Mexico. 

In many ways, the North American Union is identical to the European Union. The only problem with a regionalized North America is the way the United States has been fucking up recently, in ways that are unfixable and unforgivable. The worst part is that I have never even heard of this Treaty until recently, and the article posted on wikipedia is incredibly recent considering the elapse of time since the signing of the treaty. I know that we live in a democratic republic, and that America is not ruled by democracy, but this is exactly where problems with the government begin. And if power is to become more centralized in the world -- regions like all of Europe, North America, South America, Africa, Asia and the Antarcticas, then the people of this planet are going to have even less say than before. 

Thoughts? Anyone heard of this?


----------



## ogre (Nov 12, 2007)

ive heard a little bit about this and theres two ways it can end up; like 1984 or the world powers will crumble under there own weight lets just hope we can make the second one happen other than that i dont know much but i will read up


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Nov 24, 2007)

This idea has been floating around since the EU (Way before Clinton administration) got talking about becomeing the EU. Bottom line is there is too much disparity between Mexico US, and Canadian economies, not to mention labor laws etc., to make anything close happen. 

BTW the Canadian dollar is worth more than the US dollar for the first time in over 100 years!


----------



## Grace (Nov 24, 2007)

rememberusername said:


> I posted something about this right above you
> 
> you told me "Dont worry... "





huh?


----------



## Grace (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I'm not saying this is making America the #1 economic power in the world. I mean...look at our dropping currency. It's pathetic. This is more a question of policy, and the independence of two other neighboring countries that we have no business being involved with. 

I really wouldn't worry about America becoming, independently powerful. I worry about regionalized power in general, for any concentration of power the likes of what is being discussed annihilates any hope (or just makes more difficult) of personal power, and individual right to affect change.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 20, 2007)

When someone first told me about this, they told me that the currency itself would be like a debit card. I freaked out, but did more research, and I highly doubt that this is going to happen. 

Surprisingly, Canada is pushing for it the hardest.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah it sucks how difficult it is to get in to Canada. I was looking into citizenship their recently, and it all really comes down to money. If you are loaded and can put that back into the Canadian economy, then your good. Other then that, unless your a student it's a no go.


----------

